# Protein shake



## Bmbz (Dec 24, 2021)

I have T2 can anyone suggest a good protein shake for breakfast.  Thank you.


----------



## Kkayy (Dec 24, 2021)

Bmbz said:


> I have T2 can anyone suggest a good protein shake for breakfast.  Thank you.


Hi, I use purition. They are really low carb too


----------



## Bmbz (Dec 25, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Jan 4, 2022)

Exante


----------



## Felinia (Jan 4, 2022)

Nuut


----------

